# Adagio, Waltz and Finale



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

As I apparently forgot to post this earlier together with the rest of the Sonata, it's time to correct that small mistake.

Adagio (2nd mov):

__
https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Fsonata-d-major-mov-2
 Waltz (3rd mov):

__
https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Fcmajorsonata-mov3
 Finale (4rth mov):

__
https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Fsonata-n-1-d-maior-4-andamento

Personally, I believe the Adagio to be the weak link of the piece, but I'd rather you didn't take my word for it but listened to it anyway - even if it is just to agree.


----------

